# Dämpferaufnahme Jimbo 2012



## Kriwo (31. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

der Rock Shox Dämpfer meines Jimbos war kaputt (hat Luft verloren). Ich habe ihn ausgebaut und eingeschickt. 

Jetzt ist Ersatz da - beim Einbau habe ich aber gemerkt, dass Schraube & Mutter (an der Aufnahme am Oberrohr) kaputte Gewindegänge haben. Alles nachgeschnitten, passt aber trotzdem nicht. 

Grund: Linke und rechte Platte der Aufnahme sind etwa 2mm versetzt angebracht. Wenn ich die Schraube mittig in die Aufnahme stecke, dann verfehlt die Schraube um etwa 2mm die Mitte der Mutter (die ja im Rahmen sitzt), also schepp zusammengebrutzelt. 

Ich kann den Dämpfer jetzt nur montieren, wenn ich die Schraube praktisch etwas schief in die Mutter drehe (die ja immer gerade sitzt). Das geht natürlich ziemlich schwer und erklärt auch, warum Mutter & Schraube kaputt waren, aber anders ist es nicht möglich. 

Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem gehabt?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Kriwo (1. September 2012)

Um das ganze nochmal zu verdeutlichen, was ich überhaupt meine:







Hier sitzt die Schraube gerade und liegt mit der kompletten Auflagefläche an.






Hier zieht der Dämpfer/Hinterbau (hängt auf dem Montageständer, also durch das Gewicht) die Schraube schon schief Richtung Mutter. Mehr geht nicht, also muss sie so in die Mutter gedreht werden. Auflagefläche der Mutter ist jetzt wahrscheinlich minimal.






So dürfte es etwa unbelastet mit gerader Schraube aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trek-970 (1. September 2012)

Das ist doch murks auf gut Deutsch, hast du noch Garantie auf dein Bike, wenn ja würde ich dies mal die Fir. Rose zeigen , mal sehen was die dazu sagen?
Gruß
P.S. Hoffe das dein Beispiel nicht Standart ist bei Rose, will evtl ein Bike von Rose Kaufen, aber mit solche eine Fertigung eher nicht.


----------



## Kriwo (1. September 2012)

Garantie ist natürlich noch vorhanden. Ich wollte erst einmal schauen ob jemand ähnliche Probleme hat bzw. hatte. Im Forum hatte ich bisher nichts gefunden, es scheint also nicht üblich zu sein.


----------



## rene_gade81 (4. September 2012)

Trek-970 schrieb:


> Das ist doch murks auf gut Deutsch, hast du noch Garantie auf dein Bike, wenn ja würde ich dies mal die Fir. Rose zeigen , mal sehen was die dazu sagen?
> 
> 
> Recht hat er... Ich denke mal das die aufnahme"bleche" nicht richtig parrallel zueinander verschweißt wurden. Oder die bearbeitung der löcher nicht fluchtet. Also bilder hinsenden, oder gleich einschicken- nur ruf zuvor an bei denen !
> ...


----------



## Kriwo (4. September 2012)

Ich hatte mittlerweile per Mail nachgefragt und Bilder mitgeschickt. Nun muss ich mein Bike einsenden (was zu erwarten war) und es soll einen neuen Rahmen geben. Das wäre dann der 5. Rahmen an meinem zweiten Rose-Rad. 

Es ist nur extrem ärgerlich, dass ich nach abgegebener Projektarbeit (wahrscheinlich diese Woche) noch 1-2 Wochen in die Alpen zum biken wollte. Ich habe zwar noch eins, aber das ist eher zum klettern und nicht zum bergab fahren gedacht...


----------



## Kriwo (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich möchte das Ganze hier nun fortführen. Mein Jimbo steht nun seit Mitte August kaputt in der Garage. Fahrleistung seit dem Kauf in diesem Jahr: 775km. Im Vergleich das andere Fahrrad: 3500km. Ich habe mir das alles anders vorgestellt. 

Nachdem man mir per Email einen neuen Rahmen zugesagt hatte, wollte ich telefonisch einen Termin für die Abholung ausmachen. Dort konnte man sich nicht vorstellen, dass der Rahmen schief sei. Ich habe daraufhin einen neuen Bolzen/Mutter erhalten, welche auf das Ergebnis (siehe Bilder oben) keinerlei Auswirkungen hatte (wie auch, der Bolzen war ja nicht schief oder verbogen). Dann das Bike endgültig eingeschickt (5 Wochen Wartezeit + 3 Wochen Bearbeitung), jetzt ist es wieder da. Es wurde nicht der Rahmen getauscht, sondern es wurde laut Rechnung "ein neuer Bolzen eingesetzt, da der alte falsch gedreht worden sei".

Ich relativ sauer erstmal den Dämpfer ausgebaut um nachzusehen, wie es nun passt. Der Abstand ist nicht mehr so groß wie zuvor, aber sauber lässt sich der Dämpfer immer noch nicht verschrauben. Das mit dem Bolzen halte ich für Quatsch, ganz dämlich bin ich auch nicht. Ich vermute, dass man einen Halter minimal zurecht gebogen hat und es durch die Entfernung nun besser passt. Es ist nur so, dass wenn ich den Dämpfer nun vorne montiere (was vorher garnicht möglich war), dann muss ich den Dämpfer an der hinteren Aufnahme immer noch etwa 0,5-0,75cm verbiegen (was ziemlich stramm geht), weil auf einer Seite eine Lücke, und auf der anderen Seite eben zu wenig Platz ist. 

Und das gibt mir eben zu denken: der Dämpfer ist nur für eine Belastung ausgelegt, praktisch die Kraft die den Dämpfer zum einfedern bringt. Wenn ich den Dämpfer nun aber so biegen muss, dass er in die Aufnahme passt, gehe ich davon aus, dass Kräfte auf das Innere / die Buchse wirken, für die der Dämpfer nicht gedacht ist. 

Wie seht ihr das? Wie gesagt, der Dämpfer lässt sich wieder montieren, aber man muss ihn hinten eben rüberdrücken, damit er verschraubt werden kann. Und da weiß ich eben nicht, ob mir auf Dauer ständig die Dämpfer abrauchen. 

Ich weiß nur eins: das war mein letztes Fahrrad von Rose. Die Rahmenqualität scheint unterirdisch zu sein. Bei meinem Redbull reißt der Rahmen schon wieder an der gleichen Stelle (3 mal bis jetzt), und die Roserahmen scheinen auch nichts zu taugen. Von dem guten Service merke ich dieses mal nichts - ich hätte wenigstens erwartet, dass man mich anruft, bevor man mir das Fahrrad "mit neuem Bolzen" zurückschickt. Ich mache am Bike sogut wie alles selbst, habe mir auch schon welche selbst aufgebaut, da schicke ich keins ein um einen Bolzen zu tauschen. Diesen ganzen Ärger und Stress mit Bike einschicken, verpacken, umbauen, auf den Postmann warten mache ich nicht mehr mit. 

Gruß, Christian


----------



## kandyman (10. Dezember 2012)

Der Dämpfer muss ohne Verspannung montierbar sein, alles andere ist Pfusch und führt zu Folgeschäden. Dabei ist egal wie der Zustand vorher war und was sie gemacht haben, wenn der Dämpfer jetzt schief steht muss das behoben werden.

Nach dem 2. erfolglosen Nachbesserungsversuch hast du übrigens m.E. Recht auf Wandlung und bekommst dein Geld zurück.


----------



## Kriwo (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe nochmal probiert den Abstand zu fotografieren, ich denke man kann es erkennen. 






Auf der linken Seite sieht man gut die Erhöhung und die Lücke (dort wo der Dämpfer anliegen sollte), auf der rechten Seite liegt die Buchse aber schon am Bügel an (das, was ich links eingezeichnet habe).

Ich kann eben nicht einschätzen, ob mir hierdurch die Dämpfer kaputt gehen (einer war ja schon hin). Vorallem denke ich mir - ich habe für 2500 ein Fahrrad gekauft und erwarte, dass es mir in einwandfreiem Zustand übergeben wird. Und das ist eben nicht der Fall.


----------



## Trek-970 (10. Dezember 2012)

kandyman schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer muss ohne Verspannung montierbar sein, alles andere ist Pfusch und führt zu Folgeschäden.
> 
> Bin zwar lange raus aus dem Beruf als Maschinenschlosser aber das was Kandyman sagt ist schon richtig, der Dämpfer sollte OHNE seitlichen Spanngen einzubauen sein, alles andere ist und bleibt Murks
> Gruß Trek


----------



## fuxy (16. Dezember 2012)

Habe bei meinem BC mal den Dämpfer rausgenommen, puh, alles gerade, Gott sei Dank.

Meiner Meinung nach will Rose sich da aus der Garantie mogeln.
Bist du der "Erstkäufer " ? Dann hast du 10 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen.

Mein Tipp: Eine Frist zur Behebung des Schadens setzten. Und damit meine ich nicht so nen ollen bolzen tauschen, wenn das Ergebnis nicht zufrieden stellend ist.

Wenn das nicht hilft, mit rechtlichen Schritten drohen.
Ich fackel da auch nicht mehr lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kriwo (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe mich mittlerweile mit Rose geeinigt. Nach telefonischer Rücksprache bekomme ich einen neuen Rahmen.

Es ist zwar schade und ärgerlich, dass ich jetzt wieder lange auf einen Termin warten muss (und ich merke gerade, dass ich das auch noch vergessen habe...), aber ich bin dann doch froh einen neuen zu bekommen.


----------



## Trek-970 (24. Dezember 2012)

Schön das du jetzt endlich ein Ohr gefunden hast bei Rose, hier ein kleiner Nachtrag ohne Kommentar.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10154687&postcount=2
Frohe Festtage
Gruß Trek


----------



## Kriwo (9. Februar 2013)

Nun ist alles durch. Diese Woche habe ich meinen Onkel wieder zurück erhalten, bekommen habe ich einen 2013er Rahmen. Gleich mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut - aber hier ist alles super. 

Nun hoffe ich, dass ich jetzt endlich richtig Spaß mit dem Bike habe.


----------

